# Very new wife in need of advice.



## inneedofadvice (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Otter88 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not knowing your man, I would say keep mum and learn.

You need to watch your drinking and stay away from men while you do any drinking.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Don't go out for a drink or 18....have two.


----------



## inneedofadvice (Oct 16, 2009)

That's first and foremost, I just don't know what to do about the guilt I'm feeling.


----------



## New Beginnings (Sep 9, 2009)

Not going to judge you and say you should or shouldn't do this or that. I will say that I would prefer my wife telling me about this, even as hard as it would be to hear. I have enough common sense to know that if she showed me the remorse for her actions, I would forgive her. Doesn't mean I wouldn't be pissed as h*ll, but at least her actions when telling me were in line with her remorsefulness. After that I think I would outright expect her to not endulge in heavy drinking unless I was with her as well. 

For me, I think most guys are pigs who would take advantage of a girl who had too much to drink. Just like the guy driving the car you were in. Sadly its typical of most men, not all but most. I wouldn't necessarily not trust her so much as what guys would do for some leg.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Choose wisely.

If I were deployed and my wife told me she that she went out, got loaded and kissed a guy - my mind is naturally going to wonder just how exactly she is spending her time - and what else don't I know about. And the fact that I'm unable to do anything about it at all - makes the whole thing worse.

You may feel better by telling him, but under the circumstances, you won't be doing him any favors that's for sure.


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 28, 2009)

I did the same thing 4 months into my relationship (one drunken kiss). I never told him until he revealed his own affair five years later, and honestly I don't think I'd ever have told him otherwise and I don't think it would have done any harm. It was a mistake that taught me to watch my drinking and not be alone with other men. It was a small enough indiscretion that it was a learning experience and not much more. However if it had ever happened a second time I would have told him to nip the pattern in the bud.


----------

